# Want to buy LED lights . What ones .



## 000StankDank000 (May 10, 2014)

I am helping a friend grow for the first time and he wants to grow with LED and grow Auto Flower plants.
What would be a good LED Light for him to buy to get started with? He is thinking of buying 2 Lights. How many plants could they do?

He has been looking at cheap china EBay lights and I'm trying to get him away from them. What do you guys recommend? I think I saw someone post up a nice light for $200 that's about his price range Give or take Thanks


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

I just purchased one of these lights>>>>http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.U26f4PldU-V

Rose has 2 of them I believe. Her grow with them is here>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67948

PJ (P Jammers here at MP)  knows quite a bit about LED's and their current capabilities. He is the person I trust on the subject.  I believe he has one of the lights that Rose has and I just bought.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 10, 2014)

Wants to buy these View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1399760425.456807.jpg


What do you guys think?


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

Never heard of them but then again I am not an LED guy.  Or at least I wasn't. 

You want to stay away from any LED light that sounds too good to be true. If it costs 150 bucks and they say it replaces a 1000W HPS than that is a red flag. Hopefully PJ will pop in here.  I personally would not buy any LED light off of Ebay. jmo


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 10, 2014)

Yea that's why I'm asking the community and I told him the same thing plus it's from china scary stuff .

Can get 2 for $300 the others are $300 each. I run HID so I don't have these problems.

Just want him to not waste $ on junk


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2014)

This light from Top Led is similar , a few bucks cheaper. If I was going with a 3watt led light I would choose the reflector model over that light. They are all made in China.

View attachment 2.jpg
http://www.topledgrowlight.com/catalog/product/view/id/65/s/led-grow-light-100x3w/category/15/


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

Top Led is the company I went with.  Tell your friend not to rush and give us some time to dig up some info for you to help him not get robbed.


----------



## Grower13 (May 10, 2014)

so you pulled the triger and got one Hampster?......... yall making it hard to wait much longer....... what kind does Mr1 have?........ his grow is rocking on led to.
:48:


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2014)

Grower13, I have the LG Mars2 900 full spectrum. It is a square light as opposed to rectangular like the reflector models. The difference between mine and lets say Rosebud's is my light has 5watt led's, no switches for grow or bloom, and no reflectors. they both use the same spectrums. You can get bloom only for the Mars2 lights. They will also do custom spectrums as well as install larger drivers if you like, but it will cost more for the light.


----------



## Grower13 (May 10, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Grower13, I have the LG Mars2 900 full spectrum. It is a square light as opposed to rectangular like the reflector models. The difference between mine and lets say Rosebud's is my light has 5watt led's, no switches for grow or bloom, and no reflectors. they both use the same spectrums. You can get bloom only for the Mars2 lights. They will also do custom spectrums as well as install larger drivers if you like, but it will cost more for the light.


 
Thanks

:48:


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

Grower13 said:


> so you pulled the triger and got one Hampster?......... yall making it hard to wait much longer....... what kind does Mr1 have?........ his grow is rocking on led to.
> :48:



Yes I pulled the trigger...finally. 
Should be here in 7-10 days I believe. Just in time as today was the first day we hit 80 and my grow room was quite warm.


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2014)

:joint:


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2014)

Hey Hammy, what are you replacing with your new LED, 400,600?


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Hey Hammy, what are you replacing with your new LED, 400,600?



I am probably going to close my 4x4 tent and do a 2x4x5 tent for Summer Flower. If the specs are accurate that light will cover a 4x4 area. So that would replace both my 600W and 400W HPS.


----------



## Grower13 (May 10, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Yes I pulled the trigger...finally.
> Should be here in 7-10 days I believe. Just in time as today was the first day we hit 80 and my grow room was quite warm.


 

thanks
:48:

looks like we all are going to learn what these LEDs will do this summer....... green mojo to the LEDs


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

Grower13 said:


> thanks
> :48:
> 
> looks like we all are going to learn what these LEDs will do this summer....... green mojo to the LEDs



Yes we will.... I figure even a 2  or 3 plant grow in the Summer is better than no grow at all.  It will be quite interesting I am sure getting used to a different type of light source. Learning new things is the Spice of Life though.   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## P Jammers (May 10, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I am probably going to close my 4x4 tent and do a 2x4x5 tent for Summer Flower. If the specs are accurate that light will cover a 4x4 area. So that would replace both my 600W and 400W HPS.



I took some measurements and I feel like it can cover a 3x4 area, but 4x4 will be stretching it unless you move the plants a lot.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> I took some measurements and I feel like it can cover a 3x4 area, but 4x4 will be stretching it unless you move the plants a lot.



I will most likely only be running 2 maybe 3 plants at most in flower this Summer. I might try and partition off a section in the 4x4 and go like that.  Worst case scenario I will have to pull down my other 2x4 tent from the attic and run that. I am just happy to have the chance to grow anything this Summer. Especially my Larry OG cut you were kind enough to get back to me.


----------



## P Jammers (May 10, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I will most likely only be running 2 maybe 3 plants at most in flower this Summer. I might try and partition off a section in the 4x4 and go like that.  Worst case scenario I will have to pull down my other 2x4 tent from the attic and run that. I am just happy to have the chance to grow anything this Summer. Especially my Larry OG cut you were kind enough to get back to me.



If you plan to stick with your current pot size, don't even trip running 6 plants under one fixture. That cut of yours should go close to 2 zips each in that setup.

Been there, rocked that.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> If you plan to stick with your current pot size, don't even trip running 6 plants under one fixture. That cut of yours should go close to 2 zips each in that setup.
> 
> Been there, rocked that.



Sweet.....that will work.  By the winter I will be running two of these lights in the 4x4 and be able to seat 8 or 9 in there since I use 1 gallon pots.


----------



## P Jammers (May 10, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> I am helping a friend grow for the first time and he wants to grow with LED and grow Auto Flower plants.
> What would be a good LED Light for him to buy to get started with? He is thinking of buying 2 Lights. How many plants could they do?
> 
> He has been looking at cheap china EBay lights and I'm trying to get him away from them. What do you guys recommend? I think I saw someone post up a nice light for $200 that's about his price range Give or take Thanks



Keeping it real, those "cheap china Ebay" lights are what a lot of the local markets buy and sell off as their own in the US. True story.

I'd suggest he look in to the Topled lights if money is an issue, but personally wouldn't use anything less than 250 watts and expect good results.

Less wattage will grow plants and good smoke, but yield will fall off quite a bit going smaller than that.

Tell buddy he needs to step up to almost 300, and then we can talk LED. If not he'll be crying the blues talking LED's don't work.

Cheap LED's are not good, and good LED's are not cheap, but a buck a watt is getting a lot more doable now a days. The name brands are still 3 times that, but that will change fairly soon I believe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 10, 2014)

Rose's was around $250.  That is real affordable and is within reach of most growers.  Those thousand dollar babies are just out of my price range and probably always will be.  I am thrilled that good lights are getting affordable for us retired living on a fixed income type of people.


----------



## lyfespan (May 11, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> Wants to buy these View attachment 213337
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



This is a 60 dollar fixture.


----------



## lyfespan (May 11, 2014)

I'm looking to having my own LEDs made right now, I have been doing research on them now for the past month, and have a pretty good handle on the situations. Oh and if anyone tries to tell you that they have US fixtures they are probably lying. Most if not all are made and assembled in China, as well as most of the parts, ie chipsets, drivers and so on.

Dear John,

thanks for your information.

this is the band ratio in one apollo
620-630nm * 12
450-470nm * 2 
650-660nm * 1 
430-440nm * 1 
IR * 1 
white * 1 
total : 18pcs

we have the stock of apollo6 108X3W and apollo10 180x3W
apollo6
apollo6=18x6=108x3W
Price : usd129.05

apollo10=18x10=180*3W
Price : usd196.07

normally , one apollo have 18pcs led and 15pcs led,

if you want the 120x3W led grow light, the MOQ is 10pcs. Price : usd140

please confirm which one do you want ?

I am looking forward to hearing from you

They say that I can customize the led mix too which is nice because what they are offering stock, SUX, lol. I don't know if anyone else has looked into this either. 

I also have an offer from the company that makes that LG fixture you all have.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 11, 2014)

My favorite part of my post is when PJ came in and answerd all the questions other people had and not mine.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 11, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> My favorite part of my post is when PJ came in and answerd all the questions other people had and not mine.



 That was my favorite part too.... :48:  dude he prob just missed it...    

 shoot him a pm if ya have specific questions...  Im 99% PJ will help ya out
(if ya ask nice)....  :yay:


----------



## P Jammers (May 11, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> My favorite part of my post is when PJ came in and answerd all the questions other people had and not mine.



If I missed something in post 21, by all means hit me with the questions I missed. True I did not answer in order, but I did answer, or at least I thought I did all in the same day.


----------



## P Jammers (May 11, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> They say that I can customize the led mix too which is nice because what they are offering stock, SUX, lol. I don't know if anyone else has looked into this either.



Been running Cidly fixtures designed by me for several years. Curious why you would say their stock fixture sux? Have you used it? Know anyone who has? I can assure you my 4 years of designing and using LED tech will political name your one month of research and can put up pics of 50+ strains that say otherwise.

Show me someone who grew with a "stock fixture" that had no success, and I'll show you someone who does not know how to grow using LED tech.


----------



## lyfespan (May 11, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Been running Cidly fixtures designed by me for several years. Curious why you would say their stock fixture sux? Have you used it? Know anyone who has? I can assure you my 4 years of designing and using LED tech will political name your one month of research and can put up pics of 50+ strains that say otherwise.
> 
> Show me someone who grew with a "stock fixture" that had no success, and I'll show you someone who does not know how to grow using LED tech.



That stock fixture sux because of the weak spectrum, did you or did you not look at the info posted? 

First off you're just way too defensive, and attacking. I never said anything about your knowledge, or even mentioned you for that fact.

Second if the spectrum is lacking power in certain areas on the fixtures I AM having designed, then it must be lacking, as these are for ME the CUSTOMER.

Now let check and see if I care about anything else, NOPE! Not 4 years of pictures, not what people say, not Companies trying to sell me products based on biased information.

I have based MY NEEDS for MY fixture, upon several of these par spectrum graphs, for many different sources.View attachment image.jpg


MY findings have ME wanting more 630-660nm chips  and even 680nm than just the one per cluster that this companies STOCK fixture offers. I also am wanting more 410-450nm than they are offering per chipset or cluster.

Hope this clears things up


----------



## P Jammers (May 11, 2014)

Only thing it cleared up is the fact you are basing your info on opinion, and not experience based on what you have "read" in charts telling you what you need. By all means go right ahead and build something better based on your charts. I'm sure your lettuces and collard greens will do awesome!!

I only defended their light because you said it sux and have ZERO experience with it when I have been using two of their stock fixtures for quite some time and crush it. 

In that same paragraph you also said "I don't know if anyone else has looked into this either."

If you didn't want to hear from anyone with experience then perhaps you should have left that part out. 

Best of luck in your endeavor!


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

I will take experience over opinion any and every day. I know PJ has been working with LED's for quite some time and I have been lucky enough to see some off the work he has done and the results.  Lyfespan, pretty sure any defensiveness that came from PJ was directly related to you bashing a light fixture you have never even used and he has. 
Bottom line is we want to keep this thread drama free and ultimately help the OP.


----------



## lyfespan (May 11, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Only thing it cleared up is the fact you are basing your info on opinion, and not experience based on what you have "read" in charts telling you what you need. By all means go right ahead and build something better based on your charts. I'm sure your lettuces and collard greens will do awesome!!
> 
> I only defended their light because you said it sux and have ZERO experience with it when I have been using two of their stock fixtures for quite some time and crush it.
> 
> ...


You my friend need to read things before jumping on people's cases.

Did you not see my post? Do you just like to think you're the end all of LEDs.

The only thing said about the fixture you're defending, was that I have been offered the same fixture to resell. Now you can go back and read things again and apologize.

As far as the Apollo fixtures I'm getting built, the stock chipsets SUX, so I had them change it for MY needs.

If you can quote anywhere that I said anything about your LG fixture otherwise, then you can jump on my nuts, till then, go smoke a pound and chill!

I'm done discussing this, as I have lil patience for this kinda of mindless debating.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 11, 2014)

I was just busting your balls JP no offense I hope.

All this LED stuff is new to me. My friend hasn't grown a plant before in his life and is too far away for me to show I can only help VIA email etc.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 11, 2014)

What about rose LED didn't she pay $250 are they 300watts a piece?


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> I was just busting your balls JP no offense I hope.
> 
> All this LED stuff is new to me. My friend hasn't grown a plant before in his life and is too far away for me to show I can only help VIA email etc.



Maybe you can talk your friend into signing up here and we can try and lighten the burden of you having to go back and forth with him via email.  I imagine it's not easy.  

I think your friend will need to either raise his budget on LED lighting or look to go in another direction for lights.  Buying cheap garbage off of Ebay is never fun. It's one of the reasons IMO that the topic of LED's is so volatile. People get burned by cheap lights that over promise and then think the whole LED business is a scam.


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> What about rose LED didn't she pay $250 are they 300watts a piece?



That is the same one I just bought. 264.59 US with free shipping.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 11, 2014)

Yes you are exactly right that's what I'm affraid of


----------



## P Jammers (May 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Lyfespan, pretty sure any defensiveness that came from PJ was directly related to you bashing a light fixture you have never even used and he has.
> 
> Bottom line is we want to keep this thread drama free and ultimately help the OP.



Ding ding ding. Nailed it perfectly. Even bashed them again in his last post by "their chipset sux" based on ZERO experience with this fixture using a vegetable lighting chart. 

And now, I have an LG fixture too he says, and wants me to use some reading skills? 

I will take his advise and start working on smoking that pound though. 
:vap-Bong_smoker:

Thin skin this one...


----------



## skullcandy (May 11, 2014)

I think the lights that Hamster lewis recomended is a good light for a good price 

I bought lights from advancedledlights they are pricey but work good Htgsupply has a good light in your price range i got a 145 watt i would also keep clear of the juicey deals on ebay they sound to good to be true and most the times are .


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Ding ding ding. Nailed it perfectly. Even bashed them again in his last post by "their chipset sux" based on ZERO experience with this fixture using a vegetable lighting chart.
> 
> And now, I have an LG fixture too he says, and wants me to use some reading skills?
> 
> ...



I think everyone needs to smoke a pound, but I always advocate for that. 


Anyone who has participated in, or even viewed an LED thread knows some amount of drama comes with the topic.   I actually believe this is more misunderstanding than anything else. Pretty sure he was basically advocating for customizing the LED's to personal specs, which I know you also advocate for. The other thing that caught my eye is he is correct about most of these lights or chip sets etc are Chinese made, so my saying Cheap Chinese LED's is a little misleading as well.   
Listen, anyone who has spent any amount of time on forums knows personalities clash, typed out words can be vague and misleading at times.    Having just bought my first LED set up I am all in on learning as much as I can about the current state of the technology. I am sure others are as well. They are finally becoming affordable for average people, and that is exciting.


----------



## skullcandy (May 11, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> I'm looking to having my own LEDs made right now, I have been doing research on them now for the past month, and have a pretty good handle on the situations. Oh and if anyone tries to tell you that they have US fixtures they are probably lying. Most if not all are made and assembled in China, as well as most of the parts, ie chipsets, drivers and so on.
> 
> Dear John,
> 
> ...



i got leds made in the usa from advancedledlights.com unless they lie about what the sell


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

skullcandy said:


> i got leds made in the usa from advancedledlights.com unless they lie about what the sell



I believe a lot of the "made in USA" LED set ups use Chinese parts.  That is the impression I get anyway.


----------



## lyfespan (May 12, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


Things are moving along nicely with my LED line, got confirmation on the  color and packaging today. I'm really stoked about these, customers will be able to start with one fixture and keep connecting them together as they want or need more fixtures. You can connect them in a row for a rectangular formation or into square formations. I hoping this will give a better ability to obtain the best coverage per sq ft. The first round of fixtures will be 3 watt LEDs, if the pricing and demands change I will also be looking into 5watt for a "pro" line.

I'm still working out the spectrum for each Apollo(4 to a fixture w/ 8 LEDs per ea) for what I have read and reaseached to be the best for blooming marijuana.

Btw these will be the first LED fixture I have ever owned:joint:


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2014)

I am running my first led's too. I am very happy so far. Mine are 3 watt too. 

Enjoy.


----------



## skullcandy (May 12, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I believe a lot of the "made in USA" LED set ups use Chinese parts.  That is the impression I get anyway.



that could be HL but i do recall reading that they were manufactored in the USA i will go do some more reading just to be sure .


----------



## skullcandy (May 12, 2014)

copyed this from there web site ...

Always look for a top quality LED in any LED grow light you choose.  The best colored LEDs come from CREE, Osram and LEDengin but most lights, especially those made in China do not use any of these.  Many LED grow lights use Taiwan LEDs which run at lower inputs and therefore lower outputs.  It can be very hard to learn the exact LED in most lights because many companies really do not know what LEDs are in their lights.  At Advanced LED we know the brand, color, BIN Code and power inputs of each and every LED in our lights .  We strive to use all American Made LEDs such as CREE and LEDengin and source the highest BIN codes we can for our lights.  The Diamond Series XML 150 and 350 use the powerful new 10w CREE XML2.


----------



## Locked (May 13, 2014)

Is this the company that when you open it up you can't find Cree marked on the lights like you are supposed to?  I am new to LEDS but I remember reading about that.


----------



## skullcandy (May 13, 2014)

you know i just never checked thelight for that , I will take a look and get back to you about it


----------



## MR1 (May 13, 2014)

I believe they use Cree for the white spectrum. Cree doesn,t make two many spectrums, I think they are all in white.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2014)

skullcandy said:


> copyed this from there web site ...
> 
> Always look for a top quality LED in any LED grow light you choose. The best colored LEDs come from CREE, Osram and LEDengin but most lights, especially those made in China do not use any of these. Many LED grow lights use Taiwan LEDs which run at lower inputs and therefore lower outputs. It can be very hard to learn the exact LED in most lights because many companies really do not know what LEDs are in their lights. At Advanced LED we know the brand, color, BIN Code and power inputs of each and every LED in our lights . We strive to use all American Made LEDs such as CREE and LEDengin and source the highest BIN codes we can for our lights. The Diamond Series XML 150 and 350 use the powerful new 10w CREE XML2.



 Somehow I am not surprised that an LED company is hawking their own wares and not someone else's.  PJ has more experience with LEDs than anyone I know and I do know that his are from China.  So.....we kind of take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## skullcandy (May 13, 2014)

well put THG


----------



## P Jammers (May 14, 2014)

skullcandy said:


> you know i just never checked thelight for that , I will take a look and get back to you about it



No need, they use US for one color, and the rest are made in China. 

They are also twice the cost they should be, but hey to each their own.

They work, and that's what really matters at the end of the day.

 I'm personally not crazy about their advertising tactics, and their sales people [at least the the traveling Maxiumum Yield Grow show] are egotistical idiots who pray on the uninformed consumer. 

That said, you really don't want to know what I really think.
:rant:


----------



## skullcandy (May 15, 2014)

i will just take your word on that one P Jammers i can't return then anyway and they do work , not to mention that I keep forgetting to check the light enve though I see it every day.


----------



## P Jammers (May 15, 2014)

skullcandy said:


> i will just take your word on that one P Jammers i can't return then anyway and they do work , not to mention that I keep forgetting to check the light enve though I see it every day.



What is it they say, It is what it is. They were outed quite a while back which is pretty well documented on the net. Again, they work so only real loss is some cash. 

I hope you are at least covered by the warranty still, as that has come in way handy in my LED venturing. Thought they also had a full money back for 90 days or something with their lights? 

I'm sure you'll do just fine with it, and best of luck.

*WARNING - I did want to add that the ones that are sold on Amazon, according to Advanced are knockoffs. Take that for what it's worth.
Again, wouldn't pay a nickel for anything from that company personally.


----------



## Locked (May 15, 2014)

Got an email last night that my light will be here Monday. So Monday night it is on.


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2014)

woohoo hammy!!! look out now.


----------



## MR1 (May 15, 2014)

Skullcandy , your light uses the same spectrum as the LG lights,so you should get similar results .


----------



## skullcandy (May 15, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Skullcandy , your light uses the same spectrum as the LG lights,so you should get similar results .



finally remembered to check the lights for a cree signature and I did not find and labels aside from one that says not water proff but the lights do work I still want one of the LG 900 lights they were being discussed on here they look much more powerful then the one I got


----------



## chazmaine420 (Jun 1, 2014)

skullcandy said:


> copyed this from there web site ...
> 
> Always look for a top quality LED in any LED grow light you choose.  The best colored LEDs come from CREE, Osram and LEDengin but most lights, especially those made in China do not use any of these.  Many LED grow lights use Taiwan LEDs which run at lower inputs and therefore lower outputs.  It can be very hard to learn the exact LED in most lights because many companies really do not know what LEDs are in their lights.  At Advanced LED we know the brand, color, BIN Code and power inputs of each and every LED in our lights .  We strive to use all American Made LEDs such as CREE and LEDengin and source the highest BIN codes we can for our lights.  The Diamond Series XML 150 and 350 use the powerful new 10w CREE XML2.



I bought a Advanced LED diamond series several months ago and i know it shipped from Bejing, China. Good light though. The 300 watt flowered over 6 oz in a 2 x 3 closet with 3 plants. I'm using it in my veg space now and my plants seem to like it better than the t5's.


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 1, 2014)

chazmaine420 said:


> I bought a Advanced LED diamond series several months ago and i know it shipped from Bejing, China. Good light though. The 300 watt flowered over 6 oz in a 2 x 3 closet with 3 plants. I'm using it in my veg space now and my plants seem to like it better than the t5's.



What spectrum T-5s are you using?


----------



## chazmaine420 (Jun 1, 2014)

As far as i know t5's come in "veg" and "bloom" I use the veg bulbs.


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 1, 2014)

chazmaine420 said:


> As far as i know t5's come in "veg" and "bloom" I use the veg bulbs.



"Veg" bulbs can be either 6500k or 5000k, I got a lot more growth under my 5000k lights than I did under my 6500k.


----------



## Aclazy (Jul 9, 2014)

what's flower you plant? The different plant use different spectrum.Maybe the product will be use. 
View attachment initpintu_??.jpg


----------

